# Just got the classic, espresso to strong.



## ZosoOfZep (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi,

I have been using a Gaggia Bean to Cup Machine for the last couple of years and thought it was about time I stop being so lazy. So I have just got my classic today and I have been playing around.

After playing around with the grinder setting I am getting about 2oz liquid for 19g of coffee in about 25 Secs, as per some of the recommendation on the forum.

The espresso I am getting is a lot stronger and thicker than the Bean to Cup Machine and my wife doesn't like it ( I personal love it).

Any suggestion on how to make it weaker? I rather not change the grinder setting as I have an MC2.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Sounds to me like you should stick with the current parameters and if your wife wants a weaker espresso-based drink then she needs something like an americano or latte etc to dilute the taste.

But if you must weaken it, how about a lower dose? That will provide less resistance and hence a faster, weaker shot that may meet her taste.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Gary

2 options (based on the dose and volumes sounding about right)

1. Pour your wife a single shot only

2. Make her a short black*

3. Try different beans - maybe a single origin Kenyan or Ethiopian

*A short black is a short americano. Typically 1 oz water / 1 oz espresso. Add the water first - just like you would an americano

This dilutes it a bit but will retain much of the structure


----------



## dbriggs79 (Jun 26, 2011)

I may be being a bit dumb with this one but if the shot is coming out how it should and how you love it, rather than change anything, could'nt you just not pour all the shot into her cup?


----------



## ZosoOfZep (Jul 1, 2011)

Mike/Glenn - Thanks for the advice I shall give both suggestions a try.

dbriggs - It's not the quantity it is the strength.

I hope I can get this sorted as I sold it to the wife on the basis she would get a better shot of coffee.

I am also getting a wet puck but I think that is down to the lack of skill on my part.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Wet puck... try fresh beans if you're not already.


----------



## ZosoOfZep (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi Mike,

I roasted the beans on Tuesday.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

keep the coffee machine

change the wife


----------



## dbriggs79 (Jun 26, 2011)

I was getting a wet puck on every shot no matter what variable i changed until i got rid of the pressurised basket, nasty nasty thing that was, now a wet puck is a rarity and it has allowed for more variance in grind and tamp strength.


----------



## ZosoOfZep (Jul 1, 2011)

RoloD said:


> keep the coffee machine
> 
> change the wife


Nice One, with the money saved could probably upgrade to some seroius kit.


----------



## ZosoOfZep (Jul 1, 2011)

dbriggs79 said:


> I was getting a wet puck on every shot no matter what variable i changed until i got rid of the pressurised basket, nasty nasty thing that was, now a wet puck is a rarity and it has allowed for more variance in grind and tamp strength.


I am not using the original basket that came with the supplied PF, I have a naked PF and I am using that basket.

I have had a few goes today but still getting a wet puck ( I am a bit wired after drinking all the shots).


----------



## Coffee Man (Apr 11, 2011)

That explains a lot!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Gnnnn!







So that would be a triple basket then? In which case if you're only dosing 19g then there will be a large cavity between the shower screen and the puck, which will fill with water when you press the brew button and won't drain away. I actually never use my triple basket (not yet anyway), but I believe your options are (a) switch to a double, or (b) updose to around 24g. Probably (a).


----------

